# Clomid and Reflexology & Vitex question!



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi guys and Happy Christmas!

I'm about to take first course of Clomid tomorrow Yes! Xmas day! Hope I don't turn into evil one!

Stopped Agnus Castus last week in prep for clomid as i understand the two do not mix, is enough time for it to not interfere?

Is Reflexology good during Clomid treatment, was planning on have two sessions up to HCG shot. Advise most welcome.

FYI - Been TTC for nearly 3 yrs, have male factor issues as DH has auto-immune disorder. 
1 m/c Oct 04, 1 chem preg Jan 04. On list for IUI in March/April 05. 
O normal now, a little irratic but reliable, only reason for clomid seems to be male factor.
Nervous of too many eggs! 

Festive blessings to you all!

LOl Charlie xxxxx


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Charlie,
I took clomid and also had regular reflexology sessions. I found it extremely relaxing. One session though I had a really bad ache afterwards. Dont knoe if that was the clomid or the detox of the reflex. Go for it as it will at least help you to relax.Good luck
merry xmas
shelleyxx


----------



## sulis (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Charlie,

The jury is out on this one (amongst reflexologists that is).  I've posted on this forum before stating that I don't personally treat whilst a client is taking clomid.  The reasons being that clomid stimulates the ovaries to produce multiple ova whereas reflexology will balance the endocrine system and cause it to produce one ovum monthly.

In the last month I've spoken to other reflexologists who specialize in fertility and maternity and we've come to the conclusion that it really depends on the lady.
If you're enjoying your reflexology and have been having it for a while I can see no real reason for you not to continue with it.  The drugs are so powerful that their effect will override the balancing effect of reflexology but you'll still get the relaxation benefits.

If I was working with a lady who was very anxious about continuing with the reflexology then I'd advise her to stop till the eggs have been re-introduced.

So there you go - I've changed my mind about this recently (but only after speaking to very experienced therapists who've had success with clomid and reflexology).

Good luck with whatever you decide - hopefully you'll be pregnant soon  

Love

Julie xx


----------

